

Only three metrics matter for your online business - paraschopra
http://www.wingify.com/conversion-blog/only-three-metrics-matter-for-your-online-business/

======
nithyad
I don't see anything particularly wrong in obsessing about getting more
visitors to my website. Because that's where my funnel starts. If I have to
obsess about conversion I'll first have to obsess about getting enough
visitors that I can possibly convert. no?

Also, may I know why exactly you mentioned 50% growth and anything less to be
a matter of concern?

~~~
paraschopra
At the top of funnel you get a mix of visitors who may or may not convert. For
example obsession on getting more visitors may lead you to do an extensive
social media outreach which would lead to plethora of visitors but any of them
would hardly convert.

Metrics like visitors and pageviews are vanity metrics for a startup and it
can lead to false sense of complacency.

Yes, I agree there is nothing special about 50%. (Post was written about a
year ago, forgot why I wrote that) My point is that there should be healthy
growth in paid customers (not just visitors).

